# Collar or harness?



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm looking for a collar to fit Ollie's 15cm neck, but there aren't many that small. Should I be looking for a harness?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I prefer a harness! I just feel its safer and more comfortable.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I use a harness also. With a collar I find there is too much straining on her neck. Also she doesn't seem to pull as much with her harness on.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I purchased a harness for my dog (Anchol Happy at Heel) and was amazed at the difference in her pulling. If the dog pulls, then this particular harness pulls her towards you for eye contact. However, so that she doesn't get out of it I have to put it on quite tight and it has rubbed her underneath her leg. I have for the time being gone back to her collar and have found that although she does still pull, it is not as bad as she was. It would seem that the harness acted as a mechanism for walking to heel. Hope this helps.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have both. Mine don't pull on a harness but they pull like mad on a collar.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake hurt his throat pulling after the birds so I switched to a harness. The groomer said it is causing Matts but I'd rather that then him coughing and choking. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WE only use a harness for long car journeys....we use a collar all the time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I use a collar - Kiki's first one was made to measure by a lady locally. At our dog training class dogs have to wear a collar and lead, no harness.... Kiki can walk very nicely - sometimes she forgets and tries to pull at which point I grumble at her and say 'No pulling' and she grins at me, licks her lips, has a little shake and then walks nicely  until the next time she forgets


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake was doing so well until the sparrows came back home. He is nuts for them and they love to taunt him. They fly low right past him. One day I'm going to let him off leash 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure that Kiki would be a nightmare if she did not get lots of opportunity for free running.

Her chief delight at the moment is keeping the garden pigeon free!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

A friend recommended that I let Ollie off the lead as soon as possible. He said it made a difference in behaviour. He didn't let his other dog off until it was older and he said it would run off more often.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We let Jake off at the parks but our yard is not fenced and we live on a main road


----------

